# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  علاج الخمول والكسل للشيخ المختار الشنقيطي

## أبو الفداء المدني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحبتي في الله ها أنا أضع بين أيديكم كلمة موجزة تشحذ الهمم وترفعها  لمعالي الشيخ: محمد المختار حفظه الله
وكان جوابا لسؤال أحد الطلبة في درسه بالمسجد النبوي الشريف في شهر شعبان المنصرم فدونك العلاج
http://www.4shared.com/audio/0Se1IIrI/____.html

----------


## عبدالله المعدي

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## فتح البارى

رابط آخر =mediafire

----------


## احمد محمد محمد الشويمي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن علي

جزاك الله خير اخي ^_^

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أحبتي في الله ها أنا أضع بين أيديكم كلمة موجزة تشحذ الهمم وترفعها  لمعالي الشيخ: محمد المختار حفظه الله
> وكان جوابا لسؤال أحد الطلبة في درسه بالمسجد النبوي الشريف في شهر شعبان المنصرم فدونك العلاج
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/0se1iiri/____.html


جزاك الله خيرا أخانا
وحفظ الله الشيخ محمد المختار ، والله نصيحة غالية لكن أين نحن من الإنتصاح بها - الله المستعان

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا ..
والله إنها لمن أفضل ما سمعت ..

----------


## مهاب بن محمود

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبوقتيبة محمد بن سعيد

بارك الله فيكم وجزيتم الجنة

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

جزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## أبو الفداء المدني

شكر الله لكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء

----------


## عمار سليمان

رفع الله قدرك,,

و بارك الله فيك...

----------


## الحامد لله

الحمد لله ... حفظ الله الشيخ الكريم ونفعنا بعلمه

----------


## محمد عمر باجابر

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله  في موازين حسناتك

----------


## المغربي أبو عمر

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالعزيز التميمي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفداء المدني

وأحسن الله إليكم جميعا

----------


## صفيه

بارك الله فيك .......

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاك الله خير اخي

----------


## ابن المهلهل

ما شاء الله...
كم هي رائعة مواعظ هذا الإمام ...

----------

